# Mercenary available for hire ! (Seeking partners for adventure RPs)



## Steelite (Oct 12, 2017)

If anyone got anything adventurous and exciting in mind, hit me up.
*This* is my base profile, but can be altered if needed to fit in the setting.


----------



## Jack Belinski (Oct 12, 2017)

Hello there! I'm always up for a nice adventure, do you have Discord?


----------



## Steelite (Oct 12, 2017)

Jack Belinski said:


> Hello there! I'm always up for a nice adventure, do you have Discord?


Yup, I do : Steelite#6272


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Oct 15, 2017)

I wanna join, but I don't know what the RP's about


----------



## Steelite (Oct 15, 2017)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> I wanna join, but I don't know what the RP's about


That person hasn't even sent a request, so feel free to ignore this.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Oct 15, 2017)

Why ignore it? Is it a group RP?


----------



## Steelite (Oct 15, 2017)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> Why ignore it? Is it a group RP?


OK so it turns out to be a group, yes. Something about taking down a notorious criminal that wants to make up for his (unreal) mistakes.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Oct 16, 2017)

Steelite said:


> a notorious criminal that wants to make up for his (unreal) mistakes.


Would that mistake happen to be someone pressing a big, red and metaphorical button in the shape of a dragon?


----------



## Steelite (Oct 16, 2017)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> Would that mistake happen to be someone pressing a big, red and metaphorical button in the shape of a dragon?


Nope, just common/daily stuffs like kidnapping, murdering, vandalism, and whatever.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Oct 16, 2017)

Steelite said:


> Nope, just common/daily stuffs like kidnapping, murdering, vandalism, and whatever.


But those aren't (unreal) mistakes if they're so commonplace for criminals. The pressing of a big, red metaphorical button on the shape of a dragon is much more unreal to be honest


----------



## Steelite (Oct 16, 2017)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> But those aren't (unreal) mistakes if they're so commonplace for criminals. The pressing of a big, red metaphorical button on the shape of a dragon is much more unreal to be honest


"Unreal" here as in the counts of the times he's done the crimes.
That guy sent me this "report" :


Spoiler: Idek anymore



Criminal Record
Subject: (unknown)
Species: arctic wolf
Prosecuted offenses: 0
Suspected offenses: 4,702

-47 counts of Arson
-35 counts of DUI
-63 counts of reckless endangerment
-32 counts of reckless driving
- 419 moving violations
- loitering
- soliciting
- 28 war crimes, including but not limited to; hostage taking and use of a chemical weapon.
-impersonating an officer of the US military.
-impersonating a government official
-1,385 counts of murder in the first degree
- 34 counts of murder in the second degree
-57 counts of espionage
- possession of a bio-chemical weapon
-752 counts of resisting arrest
-390 counts of aggravated assault
-Terrorism threats against US citizens
- Military Sabotage
-inciting a riot
-conspiracy to assassinate the POTUS
-assassination of government officials
-conspiracy to commit murder
-678 counts of armed robbery
-90 counts of aggravated assault
-33 counts of assault
-Grand larceny
-Grand theft auto
-121 counts of public intoxication
-10 counts of indecent exposure
- 13 counts of kidnapping
- holding hostages for ransome
-103 counts of disorderly conduct
-24 counts of disturbing the peace
-345 counts of resisting arrest
-obstruction of justice
-22 counts of armed robbery
-8 counts of vandalism


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Oct 17, 2017)

Steelite said:


> "Unreal" here as in the counts of the times he's done the crimes.
> That guy sent me this "report" :
> 
> 
> ...


Either sounds like someone's daily routine in GTA or somebody's gone wild in a world without authority, cuz you'd be arrested so quickly


----------

